# Karpfenfutter



## pokerface (24. April 2007)

Hi,
ich und ein Freund waren letztens an der Saale angeln.
Wir haben uns ein schönes futter gemacht das die Karpfen anlocken sollte doch es war einfach zu klebrig und hat sich nicht aufgelöst.Es hat richtig gut gerochen aber dadurch das es sich nicht aufgelöst hatte hat nichts an unseren ruten gebissen.
Wir hatten Paniermehl,Grieß,Haferflocken,Kokosraspeln,Vanillezucker,Vanille aroma und Mais als Futter verwendet doch es war zu klebrig.
Was ist daran falsch?????#c 
Wir wollen nicht so ein teures Zeug aus dem Angelladen aufen da wir nicht so viel Geld haben (Schüler) deswegen haben wir uns das Futter selber gemacht.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben was die richtige Konsistenz ist,fehlende Zutat,Rezepte etc.sagen oder tipps geben
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Steffen90 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

moin
ich würde sagen zu viele haferflocken und zu stark angefeuchtet! mehr is es nicht....


----------



## pokerface (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das hatte ich mir auch schon fast gedacht da hätten aber doch wenigstens ein paar Brassen beissen können.
Was nimmst du denn so für Futter wenn du anfütterst.Denn ich will demnächst wieder auf Karpfen gehen?


----------



## Steffen90 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

ich benutze eigenmischungen!

eine gaaanz einfache:
1kg paniermehl
250g vanillebisquit
100g hanfmehl
50-100g zucker
einen teelöffel salz

das geht sogut wie immer! einfach noch ne halbe dose mais und nen päckchen maden dazu, das wars dann!


----------



## Marc38120 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

...und lass den Grieß weg, stattdessen lieber gemahlene frolic!!!


----------



## pokerface (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Danke.
Und WO bekommt man Hanfmehl her (ausser ANgelladen)?????
Kann man auch Maismehl und Kakaomehl und solche Sachen benuzen????Bin noch recht unerfahren was Karpfenangeln betrifft also bitte nicht böse sein


----------



## 48pfünder (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Hallo, Hanfmehl kriegste auch über ebay. Wenn du das Futter anmachst solltest du erst weniger Wasser beimischen und dann erst mal so 15min ziehen lassen, dann kannst du es immer noch etwas nachfeuchten, vielleicht solltest du auch etwas Paniermehl weg lassen, kann sein das es vielleicht zu viel war, dann wird es eher ein Teig


----------



## Re-FLeX (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Hi, ich bin auch Schüler und Kenne das Problem , ich benutze eig. fast immer Paniermehl etwas wasser und schneide einige Kartoffeln klein und mixxe sie unter. Doch ich rate ,dazu wenn man solch eine Futtermischung anfertigt das man mehrere Tage angeln sollte.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*



pokerface schrieb:


> Danke.
> Und WO bekommt man Hanfmehl her (ausser ANgelladen)?????
> Kann man auch Maismehl und Kakaomehl und solche Sachen benuzen????Bin noch recht unerfahren was Karpfenangeln betrifft also bitte nicht böse sein


vanillebisqit und hanfmehl bekommst du nur im angelladen oder im i-net! 
maismehl und kaskao kannst du auch benutzen!
ich würde sagen nimm 1kg paniermehl, 5päckchen vanillezucker, einen teelöffel salz 50g maisgries und max. 50g haferflocken!
damit dürftest du auch deine fische fangen!


----------



## pokerface (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich hab ja auch schon Karpfen waren alle unter 30cm. Mache ich iwas falsch????
Ich will es demnächst mal an einer Fahrinne probieren wo viel Futter aufgewirbelt wird. oder ratet ihr mir davon ab?Wo sind die besten Fangplätze für Karpfen?
Wenn ihr mit boilies angelt kauft ihr euch welche oder macht ihr sie selber? wenn ihr sie selber macht wie macht ihr sie dann?


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

habt ihr Paniermehl aus dem Supermarkt genommen ??? wenn ja war das der Fehler....

das ist grob und verklebt mit wasser sofort....

füttert ihr nur so an (also per hand reinwerfen) oder fischt ihr das Futter im Körbchen ???

ich stelle mal eine Mischung rein, die nicht ganz so billig ist, aber auf jeden fall klappt... auch wenns nur Brassen sind....^^

1kg feines Helles Paniermehl (Angelladen)
1-2Hände Weizenkleie aus dem Supermarkt
1-2 Hände (nicht mehr !!) Haferflocken
1 kg Ziebackmehl (wegen der Süße und macht das Futter locker)

dazu würde ich nun einen Pulverlockstoff eurer Wahl geben..... Klassiker wie Vanille geht immer. Gute Erfahrungen auf Karpfen habe ich mit Caramel Aroma und Fruchtigen Sachen wie Tutti Frutti oder Erdbeer gemacht.....

Schaut dass ihr Pulverlockstoff (angelladen) bekommt..... das Zeug ist hochkonzentriert und man brauch für 2kg Futter ca. 2-4 Esslöffel.... lieber erstmal weniger versuchen.... nachdosieren kann man immernoch...

Zum schluss würde ich noch etwas dosenmais dazugeben.... beim Stippen würde ich ihn grob mixen.-.. aber bei karpfen kannste es auch so lassen... aber gebt auch net sooo viel rein. Habt schon mit der Kleie und den Haferflocken Partikel drinne...


Anfeuten würde ich mit ner Sprühflasche (Discounter für 1-2€)... und das futter nach dem 1. anfeuchten erstmal 10min ruhen lassen.... dann wieder ummischen und ggf. nachfeuchten.


Tipp: Lasst einen teil des Futters unangemischt in einem extra eimer... falls was mit dem wasser daneben ging und es zu feucht wurde, kannste mit trockenem Futter die Bindung retten...


Gruß


Sascha


Leider ist das Futter auch net das billigste..... aber etwas investieren muss man schon..


----------



## pokerface (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

ja wir hatten das Paniermehl aus dem Supermarkt genommen da wir nicht sehr viel Geld zur Verfügung hatten.
Wir füttern erst ein wenig mit der Hand an und dann mit dem Körbchen.
Mir wurde im Angelladen der Tipp gegeben auch Herzhaftigere Sachen zunehmen wie zb.Wurst stimmt das?????


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

habe keine erfahrung damit im bezug auf karpfen....

versucht es erst mal mit mais, Madenbündeln und Miswürmern bevor ihr euch auf experimente einlasst. 

Auch so sachen wie Frolic und Boilies würde ich euch erstmal nicht gleich ans herz legen....


----------



## Sharixxa (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Fuer Karpfen reicht auch normales Maisschrot , 24 Std quellen lassen zuvor , und jeden Tag mal die Stelle an der geangelt werden soll anfuettern.

faeddisch

Ist zwar weng stressig jeden Tag an die Stelle zu fahren oder laufen , aber ihr seid ja schueler und habt zeit *grins*

Ist verdammt billig und gut wenn man 4-6 tage zuvor anfuettert.

gruss Shari


----------



## pokerface (24. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Das kann man ja so machen sind die Karpfen dann aber nicht zu gesättigt?und fressen dann meinen Köder nicht?
Oder sollte man eher auf die Profimischungen zählen und davon jeden TAG anfüttern?
Kennt sich jemand von euch in der SAALE aus??????????????????#h


----------



## sterni (25. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

hi, du bekommst die karpfen nie! satt gefüttert. es sei denn, du schmeißt das zeug tonnenweise ins wasser. womit du anfütterst ist letztendlich egal, wichtig ist nur daß du mit dem selben zeug dann auch angelst! ......kann mir einer was über hundefutter als köder sagen ??? ich wills mal ausprobieren...#h


----------



## pokerface (25. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

Hi ich weiß das viele Karpfenangler mit Frolic angeln und auch ziemlich gute Fänge verbuchen.Ich habs auch ausprobiert jedoch noch nicht den gewünschten Karpfen über 30cm gefangen.Aber ich werde es auch demnächst ausprobieren wenn ich wieder mit nem Kumpel auf die KARPFEN LOSGEHE und versuche einen ÜBER 30cm zu fangen.|wavey:


----------



## sterni (27. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

@pokerface ich wollte nicht 30 cm sondern 30 pfund !!!! frolic soll sich zu schnell auflösen. das vom aldi ist wohl besser. es gibt nur die roten säcke nicht mehr, sondern nur noch grüne...


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfutter*

der Grieß war ein Riesenfehler, wie schongesagt. Dann richtig (vorsichtig) anfeuchten, mischen und sieben #6


----------

